

How to sell SaaS, based on our experience - carlospox
http://colibritool.com/blog/how-to-sell-saas-based-on-our-experience

======
carlospox
You are welcome Lauren. Some others are worth trying as well. For example, I
am super impressed with Klaviyo.com lately. It's probably one of the best
marketing automation tools for almost any SaaS.

------
lauren_redgrave
Thanks for the useful tools! Mixpanel sounds good.

